
Download the free Messages Beta - iMessage Beta - shadow
http://www.apple.com/macosx/mountain-lion/messages-beta/
======
dutchbrit
[http://appldnld.apple.com/MessagesBeta/041-4274.20120216.z5k...](http://appldnld.apple.com/MessagesBeta/041-4274.20120216.z5km/MessagesBeta.dmg)

Direct link for those having issues downloading...

------
waxy
Is it just me or recently Apple is mr me too? I mean, this is a lot like
WhatsApp, except it's cross platform, which i see a big no go for me really.
The new OS from Apple also has a ton of apps that were created using the
successful models they found in appstore, if they like them so much why don't
they buy them.

~~~
jemeshsu
Whatsapp chat interface design actually copied from Apple's SMS app.

------
MrEnigma
This replaces iChat when you install it.

For me it's nearly he same, the buddies window is exactly the same. Although
they changed up how messages display.

You used to be able to not have windows grouped together (i.e. you could
drag/drop different conversations out into their own window). You can no
longer do that. You can move them to their own window, but if the buddy
responds again it goes to both the 'main' window and the new window. Kind of
weird.

I haven't really liked tabbed chatting, but I guess this may be time to deal
with it.

------
tdfx
I wish the addressing mechanism of iMessage was more clear. If I send someone
an iMessage from my Mac, does it show up as from my email address of my Apple
account? Is the phone number of my iPhone automatically registered as an
iMessage-eligible recipient when I set up my Apple account on my iPhone
(currently doesn't appear to be).

~~~
joejohnson
What Apple has done is merge all addressed/phone numbers of an AppleID into
one. If you send a message with Messages on you phone, your side of the
conversation will appear in the thread on your phone/iPad/etc. They are one
now.

So, people can iMessage you at any of the identifiers attached to you AppleID
and it will be sent to all locations.

~~~
barumrho
Is this correct? I have sent and received iMessages on my phone but they do
not appear on my iPad or my Mac. I wish it worked as you described, but it
doesn't seem to be.

~~~
troygoode
agreed. this was the first thing I tested after upgrading to iMessage on OSX
this morning

~~~
shadow
working for me on my iPad, iPhone and Mac. Notifications are dismissed on all
other devices once it's being read on either one of the devices

------
tiernano
i am now just wondering how long it will take to reverse engineer the protocol
so we can get this working on more than just a Mac (Windows would be handy,
but think about getting this to talk to your Web Service!)

------
emeidi
Does it work on Mac OS X Leopard on PowerPC?

~~~
jwilson11
Looks like it requires 10.7.3

EDIT: probably shouldn't have fed a troll EDIT2: No troll here

~~~
emeidi
_lol_ It might sound like a troll question, but honestly, my primary Mac still
is a PowerMac G5 2x1.8GHz bought in 2004 ...

But no worries, I'm going to replace it the coming Summer with an iMac 27"

~~~
jwilson11
My mistake!

It definitely requires 10.7.3

Sorry about that.

